# Tonka's new play pen - child sand box set up



## Tonka's Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been looking into buying the ZooMed Tortoise House for Tonka, our Sulcata hatchling but saw this sand box at Toys R Us and thought it would make for a nice indoor set up. 






It is about 4ft long, 3ft wide, has slick, opaque walls with no 90% corners (so he never tries to climb) and it's plastic so it holds moisture and is easy to clean. I have three bags of coconut substrate in there and it provides about 3 inches of dig depth (through Tonka is much of a digger... yet). To add some green, I want to get some potted plants to sit behind the back section and on the sides. Hopefully I can find some that will hang into the enclosure so Tonka can graze a bit.

Couple new pics of Tonka:


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty cool little set-up there. I have the ZooMed Tort House, but I just use it to put my tortoises away at night outside. Looks like you have much more room with your sandbox.... Thanks for the pics..


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool idea with the sand box, Tonka has a ton of room..


----------



## Missy (Jul 6, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tonka's Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah. I'm kinda spoiling him. I worried he might be too small for such a large pen but he stomps the whole perimeter and shortcuts through the center space like he owns the place 

I imagine he'll only last in this for a year or 2 before he is big enough to climb out but for $65 the sand box seemed an OK investment.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2011)

I like that sandbox very much! *thumbs up*


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 6, 2011)

What a fantastic idea- functional AND attractive! The sand box is just the right shape too- no corners, but it's still a rectangle so it doesn't take up as much room as a round box would. It looks like it is made fairly durable too.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 6, 2011)

nice idea


----------



## Jacob (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Idea, Its Very Roomy Im Sure Tonka Will Strive In There!


----------



## Angi (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks nice too! and has a better shape than a kiddy pool.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 6, 2011)

To a tortoise no enclosure is to big LOL
I like it and I think it should last quite awhile I like the tall sides.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 6, 2011)

That sand box looks like it was made for tortoise! i love this Idea!

where did you get the sand box?


----------



## Tonka's Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what I thought when I saw it. Found at my local Toys R Us. I imagine that they will go on sale when summer ends so I may pick up another for outside. I figure some bird netting over the top would work for daytime basking.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks great nice setup I'm sureTonka will love it  I like how it looks


----------



## terryo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! I love that. I'm thinking that it would be great for a little box turtle I have, who's too little to go in with the big guys. What a great idea!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it!!! It's spacious and a great shape.
Hmm wondering if I can convince my mom to let me upgrade Nelson's 4x2 tort table...I am slowly taking over her basement 
I didn't even notice the design on the outside until I went back and took another look!


----------



## gmayor (Jul 7, 2011)

I love it i may have to take that idea good thinking!


----------

